
Food barcode database - hmdf
What is the best food barcode database in UK ? in the US ? in France ? in Australia  ? in germany?
======
Someone
If best=largest, I would guess Tesco’s, Walmart’s, Carrefour’s, Woolworth'ses,
and Edeka’s (the largest food retailers in those countries), but chances are
that’s not your sole criterion. What are your criteria for ‘best’?

------
mtmail
Which databases have you found so far?

